

Example.zip is a valid domain - edent
https://twitter.com/edent/status/567820810371735553

======
mcwidget
As @leighblue mentions in a reply tweet, what's the difference between
example.zip and example.com? Both valid file names.extensions and urls.

~~~
edent
.com is rarely used now. My main complaint is that it's quite common for
someone to type "Extract the file from filename.zip and then..." in a forum.

Now every website is likely to autolink that. Not only annoying, but a
potential security issue.

------
cabirum
.zip is a relatively safe extension. Consider the implications of a TLD
matching extension for an executable file format. The horrors!

~~~
ryanlol
.com?

